# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  أول صحيفة سعودية للمكفوفين ...

## فرح

السلام عليكم ....
يسعدايااامكم بمحبة النبي وآله الطاهرين..
*أول صحيفة سعودية للمكفوفين* 
"ا*لوطن*" تنطلق من الرياض بلغة برايل بالتعاون مع جامعة الملك سعود 



أحد المكفوفين يتصفح نسخة من "الوطن" بعد طباعتها أمس بلغة "برايل" 
الرياض: منصور الحاتم 

دشنت "الوطن" صباح أمس طبعتها الجديدة بطريقة "برايل" لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بالتعاون مع جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض بحضور وكيل الجامعة للشؤون التعليمية والأكاديمية الدكتور عبدالله السلمان ورئيس التحرير جمال خاشقجي في خطوة هي الأولى من نوعها لصحيفة سعودية تطبع بطريقة "برايل".
وكيل الجامعة عدها خطوة نوعية للشراكة بين الجامعة والصحيفة لخدمة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بشكل عام والمكفوفين بشكل خاص.
واعتبرها السليمان قفزة نوعية في الخدمات التي ستقدم لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة من خلال تمكينهم من التواصل مع ما يدور في الوطن من أحداث وفعاليات بأنفسهم من خلال قراءة جريدة الوطن بطريقة برايل, معربا عن شكره للتجاوب السريع من قبل المسؤولين في الصحيفة لإنجاز هذا المشروع الهام.
رئيس التحرير جمال خاشقجي فتح المجال أمام المكفوفين لنشر كتاباتهم وإبداعاتهم وأشار في كلمته خلال حفل التدشين إلى أن هذا الإنجاز سيعقبه إنجازات أخرى لخدمة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وعد إنجاز هذا المشروع بالشراكة مع جامعة الملك سعود لخدمة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة من الأهداف التي تسعى إليها جريدة الوطن للتواصل مع هذه الفئة الهامة والحساسة في المجتمع لربطها بشكل مباشر مع ما يدور في الساحة المحلية والدولية من فعاليات وأحداث من خلال قراءة الصحيفة بطريقة برايل.
واستمع الجميع إلى شرح من مدير مركز ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بالجامعة حول تطور خدمات ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بالجامعة خلال السنوات الماضية.
وتفاعلا مع هذا المشروع الجديد أكد عدد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة لـ"الوطن" أنه حقق أحلام آلاف المكفوفين وربطهم بالمجتمع وبما يدور في الوطن والعالم من أحداث وفعاليات بشكل مباشر متمنين تكرار هذه التجربة مع صحف أخرى.
رائد آل نصار "كفيف" مدير مركز ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بجامعة الملك سعود يقول إن صحيفة الوطن جريئة وفيها واقعية ومنطقية حتى إنها أصبحت من الصحف المتميزة بالمملكة والمنافسة رغم عمرها القصير وجذبت إليها قراء من مختلف الشرائح لواقعيتها وبعدها عن التعاطف والحماس.
في حين أكد نائبه عبدالله البيشي أن "الوطن" لم تحتج سوى ساعات قليلة لإعطاء الموافقة على المشروع ولم تحتج سوى لأسبوعين حتى تبلور المشروع وتم تدشينه في خطوة اعتبرها سابقة وتفاعلا كان الأسرع في إنجاز مشروع بهذا الحجم.
فيما يرى محمد الزهراني وخالد الطاسان وسيف الأكلبي "مكفوفون" أن حلم آلاف المكفوفين تحقق وأن صحيفة "الوطن" أبهرتهم بسرعة تجاوبها مع هذا المشروع بمجرد إطلالة واحدة لهم على المركز الرئيسي بأبها وقالوا "إنها الصحيفة الأقدر على طرح قضاياهم وهمومهم بموضوعية وجرأة وإنهم سعداء لأنهم سيتواصلون مع العالم من خلالها بشكل مباشر وبدون وسيط. 
م/ن
تمنياتنا لهم بالحياة الافضل دااائما 
احبتي ..تبتسم صفحتي بحروووفكم المشرقه

----------


## نبراس،،،

خطوه راائعه وقفزه جميله تخدم المكفووفين 
وتجعلهم يوااكبو الحداث اكثر 
خبر جمييل جدا مشكووره فرح

----------


## فرح

> خطوه راائعه وقفزه جميله تخدم المكفووفين 
> وتجعلهم يوااكبو الحداث اكثر 
> خبر جمييل جدا مشكووره فرح



مشكووور اخووووي
وان شاء الله المزيييد من التطورااات 
الاتخدم هذه الفئه ..
يعطيك العااافيه ومشكووور ع التواااصل الراائع دوووم
دمت بخييييييير

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*الشكر الجزيل إلى كل من قام على هذه الفكره* 

*فلقد فٌتح لهم المجال لي إضهار إبداعاتهم* 
*وأتمنى أن أرى منهم الأفضل والأفضل* 


*يسلمواااااا أختي فرح على الطرح*

----------


## القاضي

مبادرة طيبة ومشروع موفق وأنا متأكد بأن ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة سيساهمون في هذه القافلة بسيرٍ مبدعٍ ...

عزيزتي ( فرح ) أشكر لك متابعتك فيما يخص هذه الفئة وإظهار الاهتمام بها 

تحياتي لك "فرح"

----------


## فرح

> *الشكر الجزيل إلى كل من قام على هذه الفكره* 
> 
> *فلقد فٌتح لهم المجال لي إضهار إبداعاتهم* 
> *وأتمنى أن أرى منهم الأفضل والأفضل*  
> 
> *يسلمواااااا أختي فرح على الطرح*



 يسلم عمرك خيي ابوعـــــــلي
ويعطيك العااافيه 
حضوووور لاغنى لنا عنه
دوووم نشتاااق الى تواااصلك المتألق 
دمت بخيييير

----------


## فرح

> مبادرة طيبة ومشروع موفق وأنا متأكد بأن ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة سيساهمون في هذه القافلة بسيرٍ مبدعٍ ...
> 
> عزيزتي ( فرح ) أشكر لك متابعتك فيما يخص هذه الفئة وإظهار الاهتمام بها  
> تحياتي لك "فرح"



 تسلم خيي القــاضــي..
ولنا الاعتزااااز بحضووورك المميز
والشكر لك ولتواااصلك الرااائع
يعطيك العااافيه لاخلاولاعدم من الطيبييييييين
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وااااااااااااو 
عمل جميل جدا جدا 
تسلمي عالخبرية خيوووووو

----------


## فرح

> وااااااااااااو 
> عمل جميل جدا جدا 
> تسلمي عالخبرية خيوووووو



 يسلمك حبيبتي هـــــدى
حضوووورلاغنى لصفحاااتي عنه
يعطيك العااافيه لاعدمنا هالطله البهيه
دمتي بخييير

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

وآخيراً سوو خطوه عدله :) ،

وخبر مره رآئع ،

تسلمي فروح ع الطرح ,,{

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه 

مآإنحرم جديدش

تحيآتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

خطوة ممتازهـ وعملـ جيد ،،
للمكفوفين /
حتى يبصروا النور من خلالـ هذهـ الصحيفهـ ،،
تسلمي عزيزتي فرح ع الخبر الحلوو ،،
الله يعطيكِـ الفـ عافيهـ ،،
أدامكِ الله بحماهـ ،،
تقبلي تحياتي ،،

----------


## فرح

مشكووووريين
مـــــلآمـــــح ...شذااااوي 
تسلمووولي 
ويعطيكم العاااافيه
 اشرقت صفحتي بنوووور هالاطلاله 
موفقيييين

----------

